# Diabetic ? Need refrigeration?



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)




----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

A nice little unit, but unless a SHTF event dies down fast, too many diabetics are going to have problems with no insulin being available. There are a lot of people who need daily medications that are going to disappear quickly. Dang insurance companies won't let people store a bunch for an emergency. The best I've got is maybe 120 days at best and 30 days at worst. I think I could survive but not sure. Some people are going to be in deep $hit without their meds. I've given thought to taking a little less of my main prescription just so I could build up a reserve. Now my insurance company tells me I get to pay more for it next year.


----------



## Jeep (Aug 5, 2014)

Same problem for the wife. She is not Diabetic, but needs several daily meds. We have one hope. One of her Dr.'s is a Mormon Bishop, and he may authorize several months of meds for her.


----------



## Diver (Nov 22, 2014)

In 1900 life expectancy in the US was 47. If we were in a permanent grid down scenario it would probably go back to 47.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Thankfully, I'm off all meds. 
Blood pressure is back to normal, and weaned myself of the depression pills. 
If I could get lasic, I would. 
Can a insolin dependant person REGULATEtheir blood sugar levels without it?
I know the story ONE SECOND AFTER, she couldn't.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

If refrigerant is needed for meds only, any of the little 12VDC coolers will be fine. One larger solar panel, a small controller, & one deep cycle battery will be plenty.

12 Volt Refrigerator & Coolers | 12 Volt Fridges for Sale | 12Volt-Travel


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> If refrigerant is needed for meds only, any of the little 12VDC coolers will be fine. One larger solar panel, a small controller, & one deep cycle battery will be plenty.
> 
> 12 Volt Refrigerator & Coolers | 12 Volt Fridges for Sale | 12Volt-Travel


To small for practical use. Along with my insulin I will need to keep my beer cold cant do that with yours. why limit your self to DC only maybe Im running a gasifier on a generator? Don't be such a naysayer.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

OP was about storing insulin & what I posted will store insulin safely & at a reasonable price.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> OP was about storing insulin & what I posted will store insulin safely & at a reasonable price.


Hmm yeah I wonder who the OP is ? You cant hardly fit a Popsicle in the thing you put up. Just sayin......


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Sorry, didn't see the part about needing to store beer in the OP.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I am curious if diabetics on insulin are actually able to get more than a few vials to put back for shtf? I know type 2 can be controlled with diet in some cases. Probably not for those who need insulin.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

My niece is a type 1 diabetic. She keeps a minimum 30 day supply of insulin on hand.

Type 2 diabetics there are a host of different control drugs. Normally its not the doctor that won't give a script for longer amount but insurance companies that will only pay for so much at a time.


----------



## sargedog (Nov 12, 2012)

This is of great concern for me because my daughter is type 1 since she was 11 (now 23) She as well only has about 30 days at a time on hand. Would be nice if there were a type of insulin that didn't need refrigeration. 

@ Hawgrider, does the beer mess with your sugar levels to a great extent?


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> My niece is a type 1 diabetic. She keeps a minimum 30 day supply of insulin on hand.
> 
> Type 2 diabetics there are a host of different control drugs. Normally its not the doctor that won't give a script for longer amount but insurance companies that will only pay for so much at a time.


So you have the option but it is out of pocket?


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Depends on the doctor, but yes. I'm sure anyone explaining their concerns to a doctor about having plenty on hand & that you have alternative refrigeration there shouldn't be an issue with a script.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

My husband has been a type 1 diabetic since he was 8. He could get a prescription for his insulin but he chooses to just go to the pharmacy and buy it out of pocket. I gave up trying to understand how his mind works a long time ago. So technically it would be very possible to stockpile it if you have refrigeration. But it's expensive. Then again seems most things I need now are.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Oh and he doesn't refrigerate his insulin. Like I said I gave up trying to figure out how his mind works. He said he goes through a bottle quicker than it would lose potency unrefrigerated so I just gave up and let him do what he wants. So I guess it doesn't have to be refrigerated but I'm assuming the shelf life is much shorter. He's been doing it that way for over a year now.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Thanks for chiming in Kahlan. There are two common drugs for type 1 & one of them needs refrigerated more then the other. Don't recall which was which. But refrigerated insulin needs warmed to room temperature before injecting or quite painful according to my niece.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

From what I can find at three websites of insulin makers, the expiration time on insulin seems to be 2 years. IF properly stored! That means no swings in temperature, never above 40 degrees F. and never 32 or below. If it freezes throw it away. 
The little electronic coolers (not a true refrigerator) is only able to drop the temperature in the cooler to about 40 degrees below ambient. As ambient changes, so does the temperature in the cooler. If it is 110 degrees, as it could be in my area during the daytime, the temp in the cooler is only going to be around 70 degrees. At night went the temp goes down to 75, the cooler would be at 35 degrees, eventually. This is unsuitable. So then you revert back to 30 day shelf life. No matter how you look at it, diabetics are going to have a hard time of it.

The following is an excerpt from Can I Treat Diabetes Without Drugs? | Joslin Diabetes Center
If you have type 1 diabetes, you must take daily insulin injections to keep your blood glucose in a normal range. Your body produces little or no insulin. Insulin is a vital hormone that helps your body convert food into energy. Without insulin, you would die.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> Thanks for chiming in Kahlan. There are two common drugs for type 1 & one of them needs refrigerated more then the other. Don't recall which was which. But refrigerated insulin needs warmed to room temperature before injecting or quite painful according to my niece.


He takes Novalin N and Novalin R daily. He doesn't refrigerate either. I am not recommending this, just saying it can be done.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Both Novalin N and Novalin R can be stored without refrigeration for 30 to 42 days depending on brand at up to 76 degrees, but it is recommended to store under refrigeration.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

paraquack said:


> Both Novalin N and Novalin R can be stored without refrigeration for 30 to 42 days depending on brand at up to 76 degrees, but it is recommended to store under refrigeration.


Well I guess that's why he says he'll go through the bottle before it would need to be refrigerated. Maybe he does know what he's talking about then.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Mrs Slippy is a Type 1 Diabetic (Type 1 Diabetics have pancreas' that do not work, unlike Type 2 Diabetics. Type I is often referred to as Child-onset Diabetes). She is on two types of insulin, both of which come in an Injection Pen which is a Pre-Filled Syringe; Lantus SoloStar which is a long lasting insulin and Novalog which is a fast acting kind. Both of these need refrigeration so when she picks them up from the Pharmacy she transfers them to the fridge. 

A number of years ago, before the healthcare BS, we could buy an extra months supply but like Kahlan said, we would pay out of pocket because insurance would not pay for two months supply. So we were able to double down for a while and have some extra insulin in storage. When the muslim started this obamacare BS, insurance companies cracked down and we can no longer do that.

But, here's the trick. First, Mrs Slippy is a workout fiend, she has completed marathons and is a 6 day a week gym rat. While her pancreas doesn't produce insulin, exercise, diet and plenty of water is a good thing so she manages here blood sugar that way, in addition to insulin injections. 
So...she currently has about a 6 month supply, so she is using a prescription that is 6 months old and slightly less potent than the current month supply. 

This makes checking her blood sugar levels very important to make sure that levels don't get too high or too low. A good diet, lots of water, very little alcohol (unlike me!) exercise AND the proper levels of insulin and she is good to go. At 53 years old, she is training for her last marathon next summer and is 5'4" 120 lbs..

In today's screwed up healthcare world, we cannot even get an extra vial; out of pocket or not. Its just not available. In a true SHTF, Mrs slippy and I know the reality and it sucks. FUBAR


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One more thing, in a true SHTF situation, we can assume that drugstores will be the first to get looted. My plan is to go to Veterinary Offices. Animals get insulin too.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

The other thing to try and stock up on for a SHTF scenario would be lancets, test strips, and spare batteries for your glucometer. While there are other options for lancets, having proper medical lancets that are sterile would help to keep oneself cleaner, and thus more healthy, for a longer period of time. It's important to regulate the blood sugar, but without those supplies it's a lot harder to do so.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

warrior4 said:


> The other thing to try and stock up on for a SHTF scenario would be lancets, test strips, and spare batteries for your glucometer. While there are other options for lancets, having proper medical lancets that are sterile would help to keep oneself cleaner, and thus more healthy, for a longer period of time. It's important to regulate the blood sugar, but without those supplies it's a lot harder to do so.


Excellent point Warrior4.
The sad reality is that batteries for glucometers will probably outlast what little insulin we can store safely in a true grid down SHTF situation. If that happens, and my son's and other members of our group are not able to make it back to Slippy Lodge, I will be faced with a start reality of being alone. I'm afraid that the Pikes will come out then and the monster who lives inside me will emerge... but by that time I may be an old broken down man.


----------



## turbo6 (Jun 27, 2014)

In general most vials and pens can be at room temp for 30 days, in the fridge.... well go by the date on the box. Usually it should be good for a year or two if refrigerated when you get it.

A good way to stock pile would either filling it a few days early every month or simply have the doctor write for several vials "use as directed"...if one bottle lasts for a month then if he prescribes 3 bottles you can start a cache.


----------



## roteirod (Sep 24, 2014)

I heard that diabetes is treatable now with some stem cell therapy. I found this clinic on the web http://uctclinic.com/ They really make such treatment of many different diseases too. Have you heard of this? Looks really promising


----------

